# Winner - Slingshot of the Year for 2012



## NightKnight

And the winner is... Torsten for his 3D Slingshot:








Congrats Torsten!!


----------



## LVO

Woo-hooo!!
Congratulations, Torsten! And also to all of those who were nominated. It was an incredible year!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Great effort by everyone! Congrats Torsten! It's amazing the amount of talent that's emerged from everyone this year gone.. what's next?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Congratulations, Torsten! -- Tex


----------



## AJW

Congratulation, you earned all of it against strong competion Hats off to you !!


----------



## rapidray

Congradulation's on your slingshot of the year!


----------



## Dayhiker

Congratulations Torsten! Well done.


----------



## flippinout

Congratulations Torsten!

Your work is exceptionally deserving of the title


----------



## Bob Fionda

Congratulations Torsten for your excellent work.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congratulation on the build of that great beast and the victory Torsten ! :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## ruthiexxxx

It is superb...the best of the best !


----------



## LP Sling

A very well-deserved first place. Congratulations Torsten


----------



## Tobse

Congratulation Torsten! it´s not just a beautifull one, it´s also a very good shooter!

I hope you already shot with her


----------



## swarbt119

Congrats, that is a really fine looking slingshot.


----------



## M.J

Congratulations, Torsten!

That shape has been one of my very favorites ever since I first got in to slingshots.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Congatulations Torsten, & all the nominees as well. The competition was epic, but the 3D slingshot was chosen. I have admired your craftmanship & shooting since I first happened across your vids on youtube.


----------



## Quercusuber

This is definitelly a monument to the slingshot sport and craft!!!

Awesome in every way!!! Congratulations :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## hood

Congratulations for a well deserved win, that is a beautiful catapult. :thumbsup:


----------



## RNMike

Congratulations to all. You all do amazing work. I am envious of your talent! Now, does this mean all the others are for sale? :naughty:


----------



## Flatband

Herr Torsten-Meister der Schlueder! Stunning work Bud! A very impressive fork and a very deserving win! :bowdown: Flatband


----------



## Btoon84

very big congratulations Torsten, I am glad you share the hobby of slingshots with all of us! Keep up the great work. :bowdown:


----------



## popedandy

Congratulations. Well deserved!


----------



## Thistle

A beautifully muscular and elegant Schleuder. Almost looks carved out of stone. *Congratulations* to Herr Torsten.

I've seen some magnificently impressive slingshots this month. Completely in awe of all of the artistry, imagination and skill that is so generously shared and exhibited every day. A standing applause to all of the nominations.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Congratulations Torsten!!!


----------



## torsten

WOW!!

I had never expected this result - it is really a surprise for me!!

Many thanks to all of you who voted for my slingshot!

And many thanks to all the excellent slingshot artists who showed us their awesome creations 2012. So many great slingshots - unbelievable!

Who had thought, maybe 4 or 5 years ago, that we will see such beauties this time now!

I see our wonderful hobby/sport growing and the slingshot craftsman getting better and better every year!

The real winner of this expansion is the slingshot community - and I`m happy to be a little part of it!

Thanks again and

best regards

Torsten


----------



## WILD BILL

Congratulations!


----------



## Sofreto

Great work, T


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Congratulations Torsten... Well deserved!


----------



## rockslinger

Congratulations Torsten!


----------



## rlmlam

congratulations Torsten

Rick


----------



## LittleBear

Me too :woot: Congratulations :king:Torsten!

And to all the other 2012 SOM winners, nominees, and for th matter to anyone who shared their slingshots with us in 2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## capnjoe

Such a nice German.... Well played, Torsten. Good job.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Congratulation to the "slingshot of the year" winner torsten :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlingDaddy

Congratulations Torsten! A lovely slingshot that I voted for in at least one poll


----------



## jazz

Congratulations Torsten, perfect slingshot!

jazz


----------



## Danny0663

Congratulations Torsten! epic year .... lets make 2013 a year to remember


----------



## rapidray

congratulations Torsten...your slingshot reminded me of drawing and sculpture style where they only draw or bring out the strong lines of the object that is being done. your slingshot is the perfect example of that form!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Nice!!, one of my favorites!!


----------



## vingius

great job, finished very well.

and I take this opportunity to extend congratulations for your videos which are instructive

auf wiedersehen

Vingius


----------



## JOS

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Ihrem schönen Design und ist der Gewinner des Jahres! ... Meine Gruppe trifft sich regelmäßig verarbeitet, um Ihre Videos sehen, wenn Sie die Gelegenheit, uns zu besuchen einige Tage haben!

http://www.facebook.com/LaResorteraMexico


----------



## e~shot

Congrats to Winner!


----------



## CAS14

Awesome! The best of the best, all winners.


----------



## NaturalFork

Torsten deserves this win. I hope one day to shoot with him. Not only does he craft incredible slingshots but he also is an amazing shooter and from what I can tell a big slingshot enthusiast. Well done!


----------



## bkcooler

As proud owner of 2 of your masterpieces, congrats.


----------



## Chepo69

Admirable beauty and care of your work, congratulations!

Well gained friend


----------



## GreyOwl

Congrats Torsten!

Phil


----------

